# Cod liver oil??



## Azrielle Mckenzie (Feb 9, 2013)

My Russian tortoise keeps rubbing her eye and it waters sometimes. I've heard cod liver oil is good for it but I'm not sure if it would work? Does anyone know what I could do to help her eye get better?


----------



## wellington (Feb 9, 2013)

Please give more info. Substrate, temps, humidity, lighting, heating. If you are using a coil bulb, get rid of it. They have been known to cause eye problems. I don't know of using cod liver oil for eyes.


----------



## Azrielle Mckenzie (Feb 9, 2013)

Her temperature is about 85 degrees most of the day, I don't keep water in her vivarium as it can cause lung problems from being to humid but I wash her in warm water every other day and let her have a drink every day. I use a UVB light and a heat bulb but not a coil bulb. She's never suffered from this before so i don't know what I should do. I've been told salt water will help the eye but Im not sure if cod liver oil is any better


----------



## Monkee Boughan (Feb 9, 2013)

You need some humidity . I had the same problem and as soon as I got the humidity right she was fine . Depending on the speices ? Mine is a moroccan spur thiged and I keep her humidity between 35-50 . Water should be available all the time in the enclosure


----------



## Azrielle Mckenzie (Feb 9, 2013)

Mine is a Russian tortoise and when I brought her I was told not to keep water in the vivarium because it causes breathing problems, but I will try putting some water in her tank and see if she improves. Thank you


----------



## greyshirt (Feb 9, 2013)

"Russian" tortoises , just like all living thing need water. What the person you bought her from may have been talking about is with a lot of rain and very cold weather they can get respiratory infections. They do need to be soaked in warm water and they do need water available to drink. If my attachment went through it show a 'Russian" tortoise in the wild walking in water. Please do more research and enjoy your new friend.


----------

